
John McAfee will pay you $100K if you get into his ‘unhackable’ crypto-wallet - jfornear
https://thenextweb.com/hardfork/2018/07/25/john-mcafee-hack-bounty-bitfi/
======
jasonvorhe
I wouldn't trust a word this guy is saying. He's been completely bananas for a
couple of years.

